# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Lyrics for Korobushka

## testera

Ok, So thanks to the fact that I am a Nintendo dork, I recall of a song made popular by the popular video game "Tetris".  Well, I finally came across the name for the hypnotic, never-ending song that is played during the game..."korobushka" which I guess means "little basket". 
Would anyone happen to know the lyrics to the song?  I have a recording of it that I randomly found on the web sung by "Misha and Natasha from Russia".  I'd kinda like to know the lyrics! 
Спасибо! 
Аарон

----------


## DenisM

> Ok, So thanks to the fact that I am a Nintendo dork, I recall of a song made popular by the popular video game "Tetris".  Well, I finally came across the name for the hypnotic, never-ending song that is played during the game..."korobushka" which I guess means "little basket". 
> Would anyone happen to know the lyrics to the song?  I have a recording of it that I randomly found on the web sung by "Misha and Natasha from Russia".  I'd kinda like to know the lyrics! 
> Спасибо! 
> Аарон

 Эта? 
Коробейники 
Эх, полным полна моя коробочка
Есть в ней ситец и парча.
Пожалей, душа - зазнобушка,
Молодецкого плеча. 
Выйду, выйду в рожь я высокую,
Там до ночки погожу,
Как завижу черноокую,
Все товары разложу. 
Цены сам платил я немалые,
Не торгуйся, не скупись,
Подставляй-ка губки алые,
Ближе к молодцу садись. 
Катя бережно торгуется,
Все боится передать,
Парень с девицей целуется,
Просит цены набавлять. 
Знает только ночь глубокая,
Как поладили они,
Распрямись ты, рожь высокая,
Тайну свято сохрани. 
Эх, полным полна моя коробочка
Есть в ней ситец и парча.
Пожалей, душа - зазнобушка,
Молодецкого плеча.
________________________ 
В роще моей пел соловей
Спать не давал он тёще моей.
Взял я ружьё, убил соловья.
Спи спокойно тёща моя...

----------


## garmonistka

Is there no funny version or parody of this well known song? Or of Katyusha and the likes? Or do Russians always sing the serious version?

----------


## Lampada

> ...*Коробейники*

 Я не знаю шуточных вариаций этих песен.  Да они и так весёлые!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg0N3xhOzc8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyupgih_p1M  *Калинка* 
А-ах, по-о-од со-осною, по-о-од зеленою,
Спать положи-ите-е вы меня, ох,
О-о-ой, лю-у-у-ули, люли, о-ой, лю-ули, люли,
Спать положи-ите-е вы ме-е-еня. 
Калинка, калинка, калинка моя,
В саду ягода малинка, малинка моя,
Калинка, калинка, калинка моя,
В саду ягода малинка, малинка моя. 
А-ах, кра-а-аса-авица, душа-де-е-евица,
Полю-уби-и же-е ты меня, ах,
О-о-ой, лю-у-у-ули, люли, о-ой, лю-ули, люли,
Полю-уби-и же-е ты ме-е-еня. 
Калинка, калинка, калинка моя,
В саду ягода малинка, малинка моя,
Калинка, калинка, калинка моя,
В саду ягода малинка, малинка моя.
_______   *Катюша* viewtopic.php?t=14945

----------


## garmonistka

Ahhh, yes, I have a garmoshka very much like that one. But my one isn't in A minor but in an rather obscure Fsharp major vs D sharp minor or so? Maybe that's why I was able to buy it for about three euros in the nineties   ::   ::   I still adore it so much but it was intended to bring a whole village together to dance. My neighbours don't quite appreciate it as much as I do!

----------


## Yazeed

Here's another clip of Korobushka 
It starts at 1:33  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfS-9HVRoF8

----------

